# buying fish from PetSmart & Petco



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

When you buy from those stores do they only have male fish?
it says they do but how can they tell?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've never seen anything posted from Petsmart that says they only sell male fish, and I for one have bought at least one female electric yellow lab from them. I know because she's held twice . . .


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I work at one of those big box stores, and I can tell you that they do not only sell male cichlids. Dwarf Gourami's are a different story however.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Its probably a Jurassic Park situation where they think they have all the same gender of an animal but they are wrong and get eaten while inside of a port-a-potty.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

wow haha. good comparison.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I've bought male and female cichlids from both Petco, and Petsmart. Bettas on the other hand are a different story.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

My red devil was female as well as plenty of female convicts.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The statemnts about single sex aminals at the big boc stores, is usually refering to the rodents. Store will only sell male, or only sell females to help prevent accidental breeding. I have never know it to apply to any other animals they carry.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

2nd that. They only sell one sex of small animals in any given store. It doesn't apply to fish, birds, or rodents.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hard to find a male red zebra at mine, I think all their guppies are male though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Trucker said:


> When you buy from those stores do they only have male fish?
> it says they do but how can they tell?


They sell hormoned fish that all look like males.


----------

